# Error while unpacking program, code 2. Please report to author.



## honoriuc (Jul 28, 2009)

The captioned message appears whenever I try to update my antispyware application, so preventing it. When I stopped the firewall and runned a sfc /scannow and corrected 3 or 4 system files, it did open, but no more after reopening the firewall.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

You may have other Spyware issues. First you can disable the Firewall. If the Spyware program opens then it has it's own Firewall that conflicts with Windows. You should also download CCleaner delete temp files, run Registry Cleaner too. Then download malwarebytes run full scan delete nasties.


----------



## Chochem (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm afraid the advice is wrong: Have turned off the Windows Firewall, the Error message appears as before, within seconds of going onto an internet site


----------



## atravis (Dec 31, 2009)

thru the years, i have purchased pc tools and had trouble and then purchased iolo technologies. i have recently experienced:

"error while unpacking program, code 2. Please report to author"

i have bought and paid for update's to each;

i have gone back to each vendor and they won't respond;

what is the total package of each vendor ?

how do i get rid of "error while unpacking program, code 2. Please report to author"

[email protected]


----------



## atravis (Dec 31, 2009)

how do i get a response from pc tools ?

how do i get a response from iolo technologies ?


----------



## snnanna (Jan 2, 2010)

Error while unpacking program, code 2. Please report to author. 

Reinstall your antivirus program such as Spyware Doctor with Antivirus etc. This happne when you perform upadte from Microsoft Windows Update. Update is OK only you have to reinstall your antivirus program so that new update is recogonised by the antivirus program. Unistall anti virus programm (spyware doctor) from add/remove programs. Go to antivirus program's web site (such as pctools.com for spyware doctor) download antivirus software and install (before uninstall write down your product licence by clicking on antivirus program help menu about so that if you have it if new downloaded softwares asks it) 
Peform smart update after downloading and your error is gone. Hope it help. You dont have to install and reinstall antivirus whenever you perform windows update. It happnes once in while. So dont worry you dont have virus. Error is due to misunderstanding between programs Hope it help.


----------



## andymaco (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the help! The delete and reinstall worked just fine !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aileensinclair (Jan 18, 2010)

just what i was looking for goin to try these insructions cos its happenong to me and i thot it was sum kind of virus


----------



## nickiwalia (Sep 27, 2009)

I have the same error message. I have pctools and I have also run windows update. So will try the suggestion and see if it works. Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

nickiwalia :

Please start a new thread on your problem, as this is now closed.

BG


----------

